# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Divorci..

## Mudin

Ka shum pak kohe qe jam martuar por nuk jam aspak e lumtur..burrin e pelqej por sjelljet e tije nuk me pelqejn fare..ai eshte i huaj..kur erdha ktu tek vendlindja e tije sme pelqeu fare jeta qe benin..nje shtepi e vjeter perjashta dhe nje lagje qe dukej me shum si lagje rome sesa si lagje normale..brenda kushtet i ka te mira..mendoja se do kaloja nje pushim te bukur por cfare gjeta..mje njeri qe ben borxhe..qe dhe per shpenzimin me te vogel me kerkon mua para..thot se me momentin qe ti besh letrat do ikim jashte dhe do punoj do ti kthej parate..sdi cfare te bej..e mora vet dhe kam shum pak kohe qe jam martuar..nuk e di a do ndyrshoj ky njeri me vone?? 

----------


## angmokio

> Ka shum pak kohe qe jam martuar por nuk jam aspak e lumtur..burrin e pelqej por sjelljet e tije nuk me pelqejn fare..ai eshte i huaj..kur erdha ktu tek vendlindja e tije sme pelqeu fare jeta qe benin..nje shtepi e vjeter perjashta dhe nje lagje qe dukej me shum si lagje rome sesa si lagje normale..brenda kushtet i ka te mira..mendoja se do kaloja nje pushim te bukur por cfare gjeta..mje njeri qe ben borxhe..qe dhe per shpenzimin me te vogel me kerkon mua para..thot se me momentin qe ti besh letrat do ikim jashte dhe do punoj do ti kthej parate..sdi cfare te bej..e mora vet dhe kam shum pak kohe qe jam martuar..nuk e di a do ndyrshoj ky njeri me vone?? 


Sa kohe keni qe njiheni dhe si jeni njohur? Nga menyra se si shkruan duket qe jeni martuar shume shpejt pa e njohur njeri-tjetrin sic duhet. 

Perpiqu te flasesh me te dhe te shikosh se c'plane ka ai per jeten. Nese mendon se ai eshte djale i zgjuar , i shkathet e punetore , ja vlen ta suportosh dhe ti qendrosh afer derisa ti rregulloni gjerat. C'fare te terhoqi tek ai qe u martove? Ji me pozitive dhe mundohu ta shpetosh martesen. Mos i merr gjerat me negativitet sepse cdo cift ka problemet e veta.

----------


## Mudin

Me ka terhequr me shum fiziku i tije..4 muaj ka qe njifemi gjithsej..

----------


## bora2

zemer a punon qe te mos jesh e varur nga ai?
mendoj se duhet te ndahesh 
keshtu thone te gjithe do ndryshoj por sbehet fjale nga meshkujt shqiptare

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jan ca dyqane sot qe shesin kafshe te vogla,si qenush,nai maçok te vogel leshator,ndonje lepurush te bukur... qe duhen blere.

Jo se ndihmojne sentimentalisht,por ndihmojne te mos idealizosh mashkullin me meshkujt qe shikon neper telenovela.

----------

King Bardhyl (05-03-2018)

----------


## bora2

mudin cfare vendimi more zemer? 
shpresoj te kesh marre vendimin me te mire.

----------

